# Cody Rhodes working as a free agent



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Please let him go. Him and Brandi have been absolute fucking poison for this company.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

That's very weird...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Didn’t Brandi have “chief brand officer” in her bio?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483114408905777153
Thought this tweet was more interesting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rhodes to the Top got renewed after all and is Warner/linked to the AEW deal, so I don't think he goes anywhere.

But... if he does stay, AEW should use this as part of an angle somehow.

If he leaves, I think WWE would consider giving him a main event push and program with Orton.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am actually doubting whether this is true or not to be honest but maybe Tony Khan has quietly scaled back even more on the EVPs and Brandis role, realizing that he doesn't need all of them to have such a position., and they simply haven't signed new contracts in the process.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If anything though, this is probably an angle.

Which ends up leading to Cody publicly signing a new deal which has in it's contract a future world title shot.

It's all about the angle for Cody.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is close to the last person I expected to be on a pay per appearance deal.







*


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm guessing if he signed to another company he can technically get a World Title shot?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Not sure about all that but a worked storyline where It’s announced Cody is once again All Elite and then Cody mentions that his not challenging for the AEW Title was an agreement under the language of his former contract and I’m now formally announcing my Challenge to Hangman Adam Page


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Good. Let him leave and make a third promotion with Jeff Jarrett. Since Cody's stories seem to be based in a completely different universe then the rest of AEW, he might as well start a different promotion.

In reality, I assume he will re-sign with AEW and make a whole spectical of it. During his interview with Brandon Walker (Barstool Sports) he kept saying that he doesn't have as much power backstage as he did in the beginning. I assume this is the case with Brandi as well. They are probably no longer an EVP or CBO and just high up talents who consultant.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine a worked shoot invasion angle. Cody quits on a live mic on Wednesday and they make it seem unplanned.

Cody leaves the promotion and does whatever...

Six+ months down the line, he invades with a new group (possibly Control Your Narrative - Scherr, Kross, EC3?). Could be a big angle.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

If I’m Tony Khan, I let Cody go for WWE. AEW’s roster is already loaded. Cody going to WWE would actually give AEW some exposure. It would make fans curious.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Royal Rumble plz god.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Someone put this on my timeline and I'm still laughing 🤣🤣🤣.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779125616356519936*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Not sure about all that but a worked storyline where It’s announced Cody is once again All Elite and then Cody mentions that his not challenging for the AEW Title was an agreement under the language of his former contract and I’m now formally announcing my Challenge to Hangman Adam Page


I like the idea of a “hold out” to get that particular stipulation expunged. If the goal is to become the biggest heel who won’t acknowledge his heeldom, that’s the way to do it. Work the angle as a shoot, get the bloggers circle-jerking, then it’s all Cody (and by proxy all AEW) all the time. 

I like it, and I like thinking about wrestling angles as if they aren’t being written and produced in the de facto WWE structure


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I made a joke a couple weeks ago about Cody doing a segment where he re-signs with AEW and there's pyro and shit.

Perhaps i have willed this into reality


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Seems too absurd to be true. If it is... I really don't know what to think.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Interesting and will certainly add fuel to the speculation over Cody's future. 

He said he's retiring at 40. I can believe he's aware enough about his bump card, earning potential and opportunities outside wrestling to work to that time frame. He's also aware of the Rhodes' legacy, we saw that with the Nick Aldis program. If Cody could get his hands on one of WWE's top belts, which his father and brother couldn't, that's going to be mighty tempting to him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He's not going anywhere. This is non news just to generate clicks.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> Royal Rumble plz god.


As Stardust xD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is a shocker

.... and also an angle i think


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I mean like the Bucks I guess he signed the three-year contract in the beginning, and like them it would have obviously just expired, and that unlike them he has not re-signed makes me feel like... What, he's trying to squeeze some more major deal out of this? 

Is there any evidence either Rhodes to the Top (a show presumably aimed at women, and their womens audience is dire) or his work on Go-Big Show (presumably the same?) are of major value to them? Because if not the guy is an upper mid-carder getting whack-ass fucking reactions, and you should probably say thank you and goodnight.

I'm sure that will not happen, and he will get the major deal he wants, but fingers crossed Tony exercises some sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thorwold said:


> I mean like the Bucks I guess he signed the three-year contract in the beginning, and like them it would have obviously just expired, and that unlike them he has not re-signed makes me feel like... What, he's trying to squeeze some more major deal out of this?
> 
> Is there any evidence either Rhodes to the Top (a show presumably aimed at women, and their womens audience is dire) or his work on Go-Big Show (presumably the same?) are of major value to them? Because if not the guy is an upper mid-carder getting whack-ass fucking reactions, and you should probably say thank you and goodnight.
> 
> I'm sure that will not happen, and he will get the major deal he wants, but fingers crossed Tony exercises some sense.


Bucks' contract was an auto-roll over

basically only TK could've said 'no, I don't want to continue'


ps> if Cody goes to WWE I will fall off my chair by how many peeps here suddenly love him


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

It actually makes sense his contract would be up right about now. I don't believe it's an angle, I think if it was Uncle Dave would have been the one to break it since he tends to get more of the AEW insides than others. At the end of last year, Bucks, Jericho and Omega resigned so I think if he did resign, they would have announced it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483132226229387265


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Cody wants to be a name star so bad:
HHH: Throne, golden shovel, power hungry wife and he trots out young talent to stroke his ego.

John Cena: Captain American promos about not being a face or a heel. Excessive title reigns.

CM Punk: Story comes out about where he is a free agent while also being the TNT Champion. I fully expect him to cut a promo about how he could take the title anywhere, only for him to re-sign a week later.

Reality show: The Miz, Cena and Bryan Danielson have all been on these. Granted, this may be more of a Brandi vanity project.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks' contract was an auto-roll over
> 
> basically only TK could've said 'no, I don't want to continue'


Interesting. Why was his not like that too, I wonder??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thorwold said:


> Interesting. Why was his not like that too, I wonder??


well, Cody was the hardest to convince to come to AEW as per Bucks book and even himself

he was not sure - so I guess he didn't want the auto-roll over in order to sign

even Brandi was onboard before him - which is why I always laugh when people slag her off


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Side note: The Grammer on these contract threads kills me.

Re-sign - Signed a new contract with the same company

Resign - Leaving your current company


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice timing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483135899575767046


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

#30


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Nice timing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483135899575767046


Imagine if he just came out and vacated the title. Then walked off.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Quick rumble appearance then sign back with AEW.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483130242692755460
The darkest timeline is action.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So after thinking about this more I do feel like we (including me) are making a bigger deal about this than what it really is.

Cody's contract expired at the end of last year. So he has only been a "free agent" for a few weeks and as we all know, Cody missed a few events recently.

Cody's contract situation I think is a reason why he won the TNT Championship. Tony Khan wants to keep Cody I am sure. This news probably doesn't mean that Cody is no longer an EVP. They will probably come to a deal soon for the wrestling side of things with Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reminder of the last time Cody was a free agent 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483136206846242819


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Southerner said:


> So after thinking about this more I do feel like we (including me) are making a bigger deal about this than what it really is.
> 
> Cody's contract expired at the end of last year. So he has only been a "free agent" for a few weeks and as we all know, Cody missed a few events recently.
> 
> Cody's contract situation I think is a reason why he won the TNT Championship. Tony Khan wants to keep Cody I am sure. This news probably doesn't mean that Cody is no longer an EVP. They will probably come to a deal soon for the wrestling side of things with Cody.


Of course people are making a big deal out of it. 

Cody isn't leaving. 

In all seriousness, its more likely a Rhodes to the Tpp storyline.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is a shocker
> 
> .... and also an angle i think



I agree. Seem work-y to me. We all know the internet loves to go along with Khan, never spoils his surprises or anything. I mean seriously, last week if Brody King was debuting on RAW there would have been 400 articles about it 6 hours before the show. Not a peep.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I agree. Seem work-y to me. We all know the internet loves to go along with Khan, never spoils his surprises or anything. I mean seriously, last week if Brody King was debuting on RAW there would have been 400 articles about it 6 hours before the show. Not a peep.


TBF, they all said Brody King was debuting the week before, so they took a shot and got it wrong


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Haha imagine Cody entering the Rumble with the TNT title as hostage.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

He'd be a moron to leave barring an unrealistic WWE offer. Just Cody trying get a couple more bucks from TK during Rumble season.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

It has to be part of an angle. No way he's going anywhere else at this point. We could see him make some surprise appearances in like Impact or something just to stir up further speculation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It sticks in my head that Cody said about the heel / face thing ‘its not going in the direction that you’re all thinking’

this, whatever it is - might be the start of it

also…. As a free agent, can’t he basically challenge for the world title? His ‘evp’ promise holds no water in that situation


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Losing Cody would be catastrophic to the company.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Like father, like son?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It sticks in my head that Cody said about the heel / face thing ‘its not going in the direction that you’re all thinking’
> 
> this, whatever it is - might be the start of it
> 
> also…. As a free agent, can’t he basically challenge for the world title? His ‘evp’ promise holds no water in that situation


Maybe he will sign a contract as a talent only with no EVP role?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Like father, like son?
> 
> View attachment 115260


Looks better than polka dots. 

Dusty went where the work was, he had those decent and unexpected little runs in ECW and TNA. He's passed that work ethos onto his sons.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Cody wants to be a name star so bad:
> HHH: Throne, golden shovel, power hungry wife and he trots out young talent to stroke his ego.
> 
> John Cena: Captain American promos about not being a face or a heel. Excessive title reigns.
> ...


Cody is a genius!


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

WTF happened? I thought Sammy just won the belt back. I guess he was just a temporary TNT champ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Would laugh if he turned up at WWE. It'd probably improve AEW's product.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Erik. said:


> If anything though, this is probably an angle.
> 
> Which ends up leading to Cody publicly signing a new deal which has in it's contract a future world title shot.
> 
> It's all about the angle for Cody.


This is super likely.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm, so maybe his "unable to compete" status last week has something to do with this, hence the out-of-nowhere Interim TNT Championship belt given to Sammy? Interesting days ahead.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Seems their ironing out details hence the Interim switch, and it will probably be turned into an angle.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

“I am thankful to the fans that cheer me, and I am thankful to the fans that boo me because both sets of fans are ready to go on a ride that is just bizarre and not the path that you think. "

- Cody Rhodes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Bucks' contract was an auto-roll over
> 
> basically only TK could've said 'no, I don't want to continue'
> 
> ...


*Prepare for disappointment, because I skipped his segments back then too. At least he's generating some kind of reaction now because he books himself so obnoxiously. He was an interchangeable jobber that got blank stares in WWE.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

What if Cody returns to the WWE at the Rumble and wins? Would be crazy


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> “I am thankful to the fans that cheer me, and I am thankful to the fans that boo me because both sets of fans are ready to go on a ride that is just bizarre and not the path that you think. "
> 
> - Cody Rhodes


Cody is going to hijack the TNT title and pay for adds on TNT screaming "I am the champion of your network".

Meanwhile the Interim title will be made into the TBS title.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

He’s the founder and a carnie

he’s not going anywhere


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Wtf is this all about. Let him go and pursue his political career lol. Is this him trying desperately to get the fans to like him again. Must be a storyline where he turns heel and hijacks the title. Hence why they went to interim title? Should be tbs title anyway not tnt.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Cody is working the m*rks like Punk did in 2011. Love to see it.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I wonder if he'll be the forbidden door entry in Men's Royal Rumble rumoured a couple weeks back. Can only see it being a one night only deal as surely he'll re-sign with AEW. 

Perhaps Cody wants to try a free agent angle and take the original TNT belt with him as he defends it elsewhere, not WWE but NJPW, Indies and potentially Impact, before coming back and doing the match vs Sammy for Undisputed TNT Champion, either at Double or Nothing or prolong to All Out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Buhalovski said:


> Cody is working the m*rks like Punk did in 2011. Love to see it.


Wrestling is well and truly alive when people are getting worked in 2022.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I like the idea of a “hold out” to get that particular stipulation expunged. If the goal is to become the biggest heel who won’t acknowledge his heeldom, that’s the way to do it. Work the angle as a shoot, get the bloggers circle-jerking, then it’s all Cody (and by proxy all AEW) all the time.
> 
> I like it, and I like thinking about wrestling angles as if they aren’t being written and produced in the de facto WWE structure


Holding out to get the title shot stipulation expunged would kill any question of it being a work or shoot though. Holding out for more money would actually be viable for blurring the lines especially if it leans on all the outside options he has and the PR work he does got AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Prepare for disappointment, because I skipped his segments back then too. At least he's generating some kind of reaction now because he books himself so obnoxiously. He was an interchangeable jobber that got blank stares in WWE.*


No he wasn’t

i hated him in WWE and thus remember him well

Legacy, Dashing era, the face mask, the moustache era, stardust era - he was well regarded and the feeling on these boards were he was underbooked and underpushed - which i disagreed with - I wished he was a jobber

but he wasn’t


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Is this as a talent? Could he still be contracted in another role officially? It just sounds very obscure.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Brad Boyd said:


> WTF happened? I thought Sammy just won the belt back. I guess he was just a temporary TNT champ?



They made an interim title because Cody was gonna be out for 2 weeks at most with COVID. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cody is just trying to secure a deal where he gets to hold ALL the titles at once.. Including the women´s titles


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Brian Pillman worked both WCW and WWE to get the biggest contract he could. I wonder if Rhodes is doing the same thing. If he is, he is smart.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

If he is really leaving then I assume he got the heads up AEW is on its death bed.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This will give the WWE enough time to set up the pyro, fire and explosions for when Cody comes down from the ceiling in a glowing ball of light and returns at the Rumble


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

It's probably just an angle to get more attention on him and Brandi, as if they don't have enough already.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody ain’t leaving, no one with connections will get him the shit that Tony Khan did. A game show spot AND his own reality show? WWE may get him a cameo in one of those WWE movies but Cody knows where his bread is buttered


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Please let him go. Him and Brandi have been absolute fucking poison for this company.


Doubt that would ever happen, as much as many would love it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He is also heavily involved in AEW's community outreach program. His username has been handed over to them on Twitter.



https://twitter.com/CodyRhodes


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Forum Dud said:


> Losing Cody would be catastrophic to the company.


It would be addition by subtraction


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Some updates from uncle dave - whatever its worth


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483180654825295872


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Some updates from uncle dave - whatever its worth
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483180654825295872


A good work would Cody not "showing up" Wednesday and the commentators no selling it.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Cody ain’t leaving, no one with connections will get him the shit that Tony Khan did. A game show spot AND his own reality show? WWE may get him a cameo in one of those WWE movies but Cody knows where his bread is buttered


Cody's knows his worth. He's destined for Marvel.

Vince should chuck Owens Money at him. Let's be honest, he probably wishes Cody was his Son in Law.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

3venflow said:


> A major WTF? here. Considering his ongoing push I doubt he's planning to leave, but it's still strange.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483113787557388294



😂 😆 This man's ego has no limits. That goes for Phony Kahn and AEW as a whole whole disguising themselves as wrestling's saviors all while stocking up important wrestlers from small indies and wasting them away on the AEW roster just like the WWE does. Pushing and giving TV time to no names like Daniel "who?" Garcia and the 2.0 greeks ...and the list goes on. Now this company is trying to take the spotlight from a much smaller company trying to get by.

Let me break it down for those who are too emotion see what's going on here. You have Cody Rhodes jealous of Mickie James getting the special attention she's receiving the wrestling world. I'm sure he began scheming of ways to shift the focus back to him the second he read the announcement. Im worried that Rhodes will get a new horrible tattoo or do something over the top to shift the focus back to him.

Then we have Khan and AEW bitter that Impact is getting that WWE love along with Impact being the true leaders of the "Forbidden Door" with the recent NJPW partnerships and now the small involvement with the WWE. This company is so twisted that they can't handle anybody else getting love.


And as for Rhodes. You can dye your hair as gold as the sun and you will never be that special wrestler that you think you are. Whether this is all part of an angle to make you a heel or not...it's a shitty thing to do regardless.

Impact better not work with this clown show company again.

[/QUOTE]




The Legit Lioness said:


> *Someone put this on my timeline and I'm still laughing 🤣🤣🤣.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779125616356519936*


Impact needs to grow some damn balls. Keep this man as far away from Impact as possible along with AEW. Then invite Sammy Guevara back so Moose and Morrissey can jump him and beat the crap out of the little twerp and send a message that they are the only real pro wrestling company around.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

thisissting said:


> Wtf is this all about. Let him go and pursue his political career lol. Is this him trying desperately to get the fans to like him again. Must be a storyline where he turns heel and hijacks the title. Hence why they went to interim title? Should be tbs title anyway not tnt.


You know what? it actually makes sense now. If Cody 'doesn't re-sign' and takes the title with him, Tony can say Sammy is now the actual TNT Champion and not Cody. 

Tony thinks of everything(?)


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Reminder of the last time Cody was a free agent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483136206846242819


These were brilliant at the time and still make me chuckle now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope he leaves. He’s the most over pushed guy they have that doesn’t fit in with the company


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

He can remain a free agent. He overplayed his hand with the push he gave himself


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

I actually used to have the Stardust theme as my ringtone.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Cody Rhodes as a free agent does the Royal Rumble as a free agent, WWE makes no mention of AEW even though we all know Cody is from AEW. Making AEW fans think he’s done with AEW. AEW makes Sammy the TNT champ while saying Cody didn’t defend his title vs Sammy. Cody comes back after a bit with his TNT title and we have a winner take all title mach at the next ppv or all out. However long they wanna book it for.

Probably won’t happen but it would be interesting.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

In Vince’s world, Hunter they took KOR and Cole from you, I took their fucking VP and champ from them … still got it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

He probably thinks hes worth more lol. Anyways could be nothing or knowing him its a storyline.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

VanillaRice10 said:


> Cody Rhodes as a free agent does the Royal Rumble as a free agent, WWE makes no mention of AEW even though we all know Cody is from AEW. Making AEW fans think he’s done with AEW. AEW makes Sammy the TNT champ while saying Cody didn’t defend his title vs Sammy. Cody comes back after a bit with his TNT title and we have a winner take all title mach at the next ppv or all out. However long they wanna book it for.
> 
> Probably won’t happen but it would be interesting.


WWE would never use Cody unless he was going to be there a long time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Remember when Brian Pillman got Bischoff to release him for real as part of his angle and then he signed with WWF. Would be funny if something like that happened again.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

He's not going to be in the Royal Rumble. There would be zero upside for WWE in such a scenario. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> Remember when Brian Pillman got Bischoff to release him for real as part of his angle and then he signed with WWF. Would be funny if something like that happened again.


I’d like to think Tony Khan is a bit smarter than that and also should know about Pillman since he is a wcw mark.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483118028766294021*
This would be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483118028766294021*
> This would be absolutely hilarious.


And wins with the Pedigree.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd laugh if he was lured into WWE and then day 1 they tell him they've decided they want him to be Stardust on NXT and be a jobber


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

reyfan said:


> I'd laugh if he was lured into WWE and then day 1 they tell him they've decided they want him to be Stardust on NXT and be a jobber


If he’s smart enough he would get it in the contract that he’s the American Nightmare. If not then Cody is dumber than I thought.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Reminder of the last time Cody was a free agent
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483136206846242819


BTE used to be so good. Absolutely loved BTE during this time.

Now it's just full of bad skits from Leva, Zigglers brother and overdone DO skits.

On topic: Cody should just fly to the airport wherever Rumble is this year to fuck with IWC.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Mybe his neck tattoo can get a contract with another company?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wonder if all his haters would suddenly like him if he went to the fed?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

If it’s a story then it could be interesting as Cody could play a heel ‘Julius Caesar’ type character who refuses to give up his EVP power.

If it’s for real then it’s more than likely that TK tried to restrict Cody and Brandi’s power and they didn’t like it so decided to bet on themselves again.

However, if Cody goes back to WWE he will be classed as the biggest hypocrite in all of wrestling and both the pro-WWE fans and the pro-AEW fans will hate him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know if this is a work or something legitimate where Cody just hasn't signed his new contract yet and they'll turn it into a story. Either way, he's not leaving. I don't believe for a second that a guy that is currently TNT Champion and is apart of 2 other shows on Turner Networks is leaving. This just reeks of trying to create some buzz.

Not that I can't see him going back to WWE one day. I don't get the impression he has any beef with Vince or HHH (not that the latter has much stroke apparently as of now). I remember Cody even saying HHH reached out to him after his daughter was born. But point being, that time isn't now.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Amazing to think that aew does not need Jericho, young bucks and cody anymore.

Cody has to be the biggest let down for the company as he could have been a great main event character as a loved babyface and eventual heel but he messed up so badly with the silly stipulation of neve challenging for the aew title and then also proceeded with all the vanishing acts he did for months on end before making one over the top grand return after another and having his matches become over booked cluster fucks.

All he had to do was keep it simple, his feud and match with dustin was a good example of that.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Let the three faces of Cody show up at the rumble. Dazzling Kneepad-less Cody Rhodes as 1, then Stardust at 15.

Then at number 30, the American Nightmare, where he goes through tables on fire, moonsaults off a cage, gets busted open, survives a bullrope, gets busted open again, cures leprosy, does a promo that if he doesn't win the rumble then he will never challenge for the title, eradicates racism and then finally, wins the Royal Rumble eliminating HHH with a sledgehammer shot and a pedigree.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave Meltzer seems to be working his ass to the bone to make sure this story isn't fun at all.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Dave Meltzer seems to be working his ass to the bone to make sure this story isn't fun at all.


AEW people are probably working him for the first time. Must be driving him batshit.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

This is just Cody’s attempt at a “real angle” which is gonna turn out to be real stupid. Him and Tony probably concocted this one up since there are no new wrestler reveals happening lately. This is gonna be a bigger fart in the wind than Kingston saving Moxley from those horrific explosions.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Send him to impact, then I don't have to watch him on my screen


----------



## DarkMyau (Jun 22, 2020)

Hes an Executive VP. Its probably just BS to build a story. Codys not going anywhere


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 7, 2020)

Brandi winning the Women's Rumble CONFIRMED


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

All the marks thinking Cody will be at the Rumble is hilarious.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thorn123 said:


> I wonder if all his haters would suddenly like him if he went to the fed?


No. He still fucking sucks, whether he’s in AEW, WWE, EWWwwww, or WWHatever.

codysux kthxlol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483512333557141504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483550049950863362


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

bdon said:


> No. He still fucking sucks, whether he’s in AEW, WWE, EWWwwww, or WWHatever.
> 
> codysux kthxlol


I am pretty good at reading between the lines … I reckon you aren’t a fan of Cody are you??


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

what an IMPACT this will make


----------

